# 24' Haynie Cat vs 25'9'' Mowdy Cat



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new boat and have been pretty dead set on a Mowdy C-25 for a while now. Well a buddy of mine at work has been raving about this Haynie Cat for some time now. Can any of you guys with experience in either boat give me some insight/opinions on which boat you would go with and why. I really like both boats but want to do this right the first time. I want the driest, shallow running boat that can handle rough water. Majority of the time we are wade fishing so I would like the boat to get up in shallow water but eat up chop and keep my guests dry. 

Thanks guys,
Kody-


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I cant say about the 24 haynie cat, I have only ridden in the 23

However, I have ridden on two different C-25's a lot. One has a Yamaha 300, the other a Suzuki 250. The 250 Suzuki is a much better fit for that boat in my opinion.. then again it may be propped out just perfect while the 300 isn't. The 300 long shaft on that boat just looks weird since it sits so high and no matter which cav plate we run and prop, it seems to cavitate way too much, destroying its shallow water get up.

I have crossed solid 2.5 footers across east bay with Lechler doing 45 in his Mowdy and it ate up the chop like a beast. Rarely ever get wet in that ride. I would recommend getting it without a t top.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Where are you going to be fishing out of mostly? If close to Aransas Pass area I would suggest Haynie due to the fact that the manufacture is so close and who better to deal with your boat than the people that made it. Just something to think about.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Give SunCoast Marine a call in LaMarque.... I think they might have a mowdy to test drive. worth a call and worth a test for sure.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

KDubBlast said:


> Where are you going to be fishing out of mostly? If close to Aransas Pass area I would suggest Haynie due to the fact that the manufacture is so close and who better to deal with your boat than the people that made it. Just something to think about.


isnt haynie built in seadrift or did they move?
mowdy is in port lavaca

those two aren't that far apart...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

juan valdez said:


> isnt haynie built in seadrift or did they move?
> mowdy is in port lavaca
> 
> those two aren't that far apart...


I believe you are correct about Haynie's being built in seadrift. Chris' marine in AP is where they sell a bunch of them though. A Haynie with a mercury is probably the most common boat in that area.

As for which one to get. I've only personally rode on a Mowdy cat and Dargel Kats. Both eat up the chop and will run shallow enough to get you in a lot of trouble. You may want to look at the Dargel Kats as well if you're not set on a haynie or mowdy


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Understood but person I quoted specifically stated manufacturer. not high volume dealer. Though I'm sure Chris' is very helpful.

Side note, I remember reading that mowdy cat isn't a true cat. I don't know where the line is drawn but seem to remember people knocking mowdy for basically cutting a chunk out of the hull. Any truth to that? What constitutes a "true cat" if so?
Btw I'm partial to mowdy so please don't take it as knocking. There used to be a mowdy cat where my dad keeps his boat in lift and I drooled over it constantly. As well as the shoalwaters and dargels. 
Sorry for hijack


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

juan valdez said:


> *Understood but person I quoted specifically stated manufacturer. not high volume dealer. Though I'm sure Chris' is very helpful.*
> 
> Side note, I remember reading that mowdy cat isn't a true cat. I don't know where the line is drawn but seem to remember people knocking mowdy for basically cutting a chunk out of the hull. Any truth to that? What constitutes a "true cat" if so?
> Btw I'm partial to mowdy so please don't take it as knocking. There used to be a mowdy cat where my dad keeps his boat in lift and I drooled over it constantly. As well as the shoalwaters and dargels.
> Sorry for hijack


X2â€¦about the Mowdy not being a true cat, it is a cool looking boat though. I would call it a V/Cat hybrid hull IMO. Also referring back to Haynie boats & Chris's Marine, Haynie's are built in Seadrift but Chris's Marine in Aransas Pass is where Chris the owner of Haynie & Chris's Marine rigs and installs the motor, Aluminum & options. Having the builder & boat dealer close is a good thing for service.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I've been in Lechlers Mowdy. Very impressive. I think it depends upon your main area of fishing. If you need real shallow, the Haynie would be my choice, but if you are fishing GBAY I think the Mowdy will handle the rougher waters better IMHO.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

My buddy's Mowdy not sure what model but it runs very good in a chop , he runs a 250ss zukie on it and it runs plenty fast for me .


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Copano/Aransas said:


> X2â€¦about the Mowdy not being a true cat, it is a cool looking boat though. I would call it a V/Cat hybrid hull IMO. Also referring back to Haynie boats & Chris's Marine, Haynie's are built in Seadrift but Chris's Marine in Aransas Pass is where Chris the owner of Haynie & Chris's Marine rigs and installs the motor, Aluminum & options. Having the builder & boat dealer close is a good thing for service.


Gotcha! Thanks for clearing that up for me. :dance:

Seen u post a bunch but never noticed u were near me. I live in LV but will often go to floresville for dinner etc


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

artys only said:


> My buddy's Mowdy not sure what model but it runs very good in a chop , he runs a 250ss zukie on it and it runs plenty fast for me .


Probably the cat

V22 usually runs upper 30s and from what local mech shop told me can't handle anything heavier than about a 150. It will but the rear will sit very low

I remember recently running flat out and looking over and a bird was keeping up with me. I was like ***?!?!


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

I mainly fish Galveston and Matagorda Bay but want to start learning Trinity Bay. I'm going to set up a demo ride for both boats and go from there. Really like them both.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you ever remotely interested in any other boats? It may be worth taking a look at the Dargel HDX 23/25 or maybe an El Pescador 24

I recently ordered a new boat and going in I would have put my purchasing odds as follows. 50% Shoalwater 23, 25% Dargel HDX 23, 15% JH Outlaw 230x, 10% Tran 240 SVT

After test driving it was down to 50/50 Dargel or JH Outlaw and I ended up ordering the JH. I thought I was just test driving everything else to confirm I wanted the Shoal Cat and that one ended up off the table first finishing behind the Tran. The point being that I'd make sure you don't leave any stone unturned as you may surprise yourself. That Dargel was an incredible boat and if I fished in your area it would have likely edged out the JH


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

:rybka:


SALTWATER-ASSASSIN said:


> I'm in the market for a new boat and have been pretty dead set on a Mowdy C-25 for a while now. Well a buddy of mine at work has been raving about this Haynie Cat for some time now. Can any of you guys with experience in either boat give me some insight/opinions on which boat you would go with and why. I really like both boats but want to do this right the first time. I want the driest, shallow running boat that can handle rough water. Majority of the time we are wade fishing so I would like the boat to get up in shallow water but eat up chop and keep my guests dry.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Kody-


14 ft Stumpknocker should do you just fine I'll sell you mine for 30k


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

fido98 said:


> Are you ever remotely interested in any other boats? It may be worth taking a look at the Dargel HDX 23/25 or maybe an El Pescador 24
> 
> I recently ordered a new boat and going in I would have put my purchasing odds as follows. 50% Shoalwater 23, 25% Dargel HDX 23, 15% JH Outlaw 230x, 10% Tran 240 SVT
> 
> After test driving it was down to 50/50 Dargel or JH Outlaw and I ended up ordering the JH. I thought I was just test driving everything else to confirm I wanted the Shoal Cat and that one ended up off the table first finishing behind the Tran. The point being that I'd make sure you don't leave any stone unturned as you may surprise yourself. That Dargel was an incredible boat and if I fished in your area it would have likely edged out the JH


I agree.

Take a ride in a Dargel 23 Kat. Put a 250 Pro XS on it and be done. The 23 Kat will most likely be next boat if I can ever part ways with my 21 Dargel Coastel Vee. I just ran it 6 inches of water, and it eats up big chop unlike the other tunnel Vees since the V starts early. 12 inches draft loaded, 18 inches up, and it eats chop up better than other 21 tunnel v boats due to the design of the V being introduced earlier to the chop/waves. I was going to sale it for a 21 shoal water cat, but after a ride on both, no way. The Dargel Kat digs in to the chop better IMO, has higher sides, and if you need to fish in less than a foot of water, not run, buy a poling skiff.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

A guy I know bought a new cat from one of the aforementioned manufacturers and he had such a difficult time with maneuverability in tight quarters that he traded it back in after a month and got a boat with more of a V shape and a tunnel. This guy was no spring chicken, but my point is that when test driving a boat I would also take the opportunity to see how easy it is to maneuver in low speed, idoling situations.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Jul 29, 2013)

*Haynie Cat*

I have been running a 24' haynie cat around POC/Seadrift area for a couple years now and couldn't be any happier. Gets up shallow and i don't have to burn it with the hydraulic trim tabs. Rides smooth in 2' to 2.5' chop. I can go everywhere I would like ie the back lakes and do so with the confidence i will not have trouble when i get there. Big and stable and i recently changed the prop out of my SHO 250 and can get to where i need to fairly quick, about 49 MPH on my GPS. My pops has run a redfish line for 20 years and i can follow him anywhere he goes as well as take it out 30 miles or so offshore to hunt bluewater whenever the seas are right. The only thing i will say the Mowdy does better than mine is handle chop/seas better. I have only been on the Mowdy 25 a handful of times, all in the surf/gulf, and it handles the bigger swells better than mine. Not sure the hole shot but i would venture to say mine is better, but then again that is just a guess. Either way you cut it, going to be a fine sled.


----------

